# File kopieren, dass gerade verwendet wird



## flogy92 (24. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen

Kann mir jemand helfen, eine Datei zu kopieren, die momentan von einem anderen Programm verwendet wird, OHNE ein spezielles Tool dafür verwenden zu müssen? Am besten irgendwie per Konsole. Sonder wäre auch vbs Code etc. ganz gut!

Vielen Dank schonmal!


MfG flogy92


----------



## Nico Graichen (24. September 2009)

Hi

Google liefert u.a. das:
http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/windows-vista/backupcopy-files-that-are-in-use-or-locked-in-windows/


----------



## flogy92 (24. September 2009)

Hallo

Danke für die Antwort.

Hatte ich aber bereits getestet - scheint aber nicht zu funktionieren, da der Befehl nicht gefunden wurde (man muss dafür ja etwas downloaden, doch es sollte ja, wie oben erwähnt, ohne zusätzliche Tools etc funktionieren).
Habe im Übrigen Windows XP.


MfG flogy92


----------



## KaiBone (24. September 2009)

Hallo,

ohne ein "spezielles" Tool ist das leider nicht möglich. Du könntest versuchen es über robocopy mit der Einstellung /ZB zu kopieren aber das wird wahrscheinlich scheitern.

Die einzige Möglichkeit die mir bekannt ist, wäre über vshadow eine Schattenkopie anzustoßen und dann aus eben jener zu kopieren.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
KaiBone


----------

